# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Brasi Trip Report: January 2012

## brasi

*Brasi Trip Report January 4-15, 2012* #1

Hello all! The time has arrived—finally—to get dowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwn! Here we go! 2011 was the toughest year of my life, so I am feeling very blessed to be able to get to Jamaica and start the new year with friends, Red Stripe, sand, and sun. This forum is amazing and I appreciate being part of it.

I leave Tuesday…in the meantime here are links to my Trip Reports from April 2011, if you are interested:

_#1 Outside the Buoy: A Day Trip to Grange Hill_ 
http://www.negril.com/discus/message...tml?1303744607

_#2 Curry Goat and the Cops in Cauldwell_ 
http://www.negril.com/discus/message...tml?1303242196

#3 The Jungle, Canadian Girls, and The Judge [/I]
http://www.negril.com/discus/message...tml?1304778163

_#4 Singing with Tyrone Lee and Anonymous Lady_
http://negril.com/forum/showthread.p...si+trip+report

_#5 Canadian Lovers and Lucky Sunglasses_
http://negril.com/forum/showthread.p...si+trip+report

As far as the new TR that will follow, *get your popcorn READY*! It will be SFW&K, lol, but I am going to use this report to flesh out some social experiments I’ve dreamt up, and shed light on alternative ways to enjoy the insanity of Negril and the surrounding environs. This will be an interactive trip report! 

So with that in mind: *PLEASE* private message me with any questions you’d like me to ask the infamous GerryG123 in my EXCLUSIVE sit-down interview that will take place at an undisclosed location in Negril. 

*Soon Come! Respect.*

----------


## Tropical62

Brasi............ I'm getting the following message on all the links (The webpage cannot be found)

Looking foward to reading your past report........to get ready for the new one............

Have fun!!!!!!!

----------


## brasi

I fixed them, I think. Thanks for the heads up. I really goofed up that first post and I haven't even started drinking yet, lol...

----------


## Juli

Brasi- I think you need a woman there for the interview.  I'll be there late afternoon on the 5th, so look me up if you want questions asked for the ladies..

----------


## brasi

Sounds good! LOL. This is gonna be EPIC!

----------


## Tropical62

Ok, it's working now.........Thanks


I just finish reading your trip report......... Awesome!!!!! and can't wait to read your new trip report!!!!!!

Have a wonderful time!!!!

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

and a Rum punch for Peggy.
We'll be one week and one day behind you.
In the mean time we'll be reading about your adventures.

Rock on Brasi!

----------


## gerryg123

I have never looked forward to a Negril trip more than this one. That's why I've named it the Trail of Ashes tour. It will be fun watching our two reports intersect. You're a good writer and a really good reporter, Brassi .... Your past reports are brilliant, and this time we're hoping you flesh things out and write a little MORE!!!! Then again, like fine caviar, best not to be spread out too thin. Five sleeps and a wake-up, my friend ....

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Damn Brasi!
Gerry has it right.
Your TR's are so good they're intimidating (to any one attempting to write one).

Dude: You can write!
Impressive.

----------


## booger

Hey Brasi,
 I was just getting ready to pop off about how long it took you to finish your trip report, you know Clarity style  :Smile: , until I came across the reason in the last trip report. I have a hole in my heart as well from a lost loved one and understand your pain........

Man, am I looking forward to a Brasi/Gerry tag team played out here.

----------


## northcoast

Jus wondering if some kinda competitinon a gwan between boardies as to who can get the highest number of hits?....ah soh it go?

----------


## justchuck

Your reports are brilliant and very insightful!  I'm sure both you and Gerryg will have some great adventures ahead.  I'm anxious for your trip to begin.

----------


## beachgirl66

get your ass down here would ya.... and whats up with you and canadian girls ....lol

----------


## brasi

Beachgirl...I call them Canadaiaiaiaiaiaiaians. LOL For some reason.

Thanks all, I appreciate the compliments. This should be fun.  Sooo darn excited.

----------


## Clarity

Brasi! - So looking forward to your trip report and the exclusive sit down interview!  Both you and Gerry reporting live from Negril at the same time!This is definitely going to be epic! I'm going to have to bring out the popcorn for this!  :Big Grin:

----------


## brasi

Brasi Trip Report January 2012 #2

It's New Year's Eve, and I am drinking Longhammer IPA, a credit to the dryhopping process. 

LOL. Also, Longhammer is a great enabler for dr-osting on Negril.com!

Documenting how I looked Friday at work PRIOR to 
1. Haircut
2. Pedicure (no sh*t. Patty Sather/Tic Toc WHO? LOL. For realz. I'm down with the pedi). I skipped the polish but damn, that happy ending calf massage was the bomb. I need to get souped up for my modeling stint at Xtabi.
3. Shave. Yeh. I let the shag go for a week. Just so when I shave that shazzle I feel like a new dude.
4.  My pending trip to Negril...mmm....am I REALLY leaving in three days????????

In a week I will post another picture after a few days at Seastar. I already look sort of human...promise.

Ummm. Nothing was staged in this pic. _giggle_. Now there certainly no wonders about why I am single as a 
mofo-ing shingle, baby.

And yes. I have too much time on my hands. (STYX. 1981)



Soon come!

HAPPY NEW YEAR!

----------


## sandy-girl

Can't wait for the trip report Brasi.. Have fun you're almost there..

----------


## Maryann

YAY!  Can't wait!  Bring it on!

----------


## gerryg123

nice pic ... cleanshaven, you might look a bit like Van Morrison .....

----------


## TiCtOc

Oh wow I have something to read to look forward to! I see you are copycatting by getting some hits pre trip LOL have a great holiday and remember do not moan about any prices as you may get hung drawn and quartered LOL have a fun trip brasi you never know if you and gerry end up takin a day trip you may come and visit me in country! wooooo

----------


## brasi

hahaha Tic. I didn't think of the hits actually, but I DID want people to see that my trip was almost here, I'm just so excited that I thnk if I just keep posting I'll suddenly be 
there...but hey. If I was gonna copycat, it would be you, lol. I got a PEDI...aren't you proud????

BTW: I don't expect to come close to Manda81, Tic Toc, Patty, Clarity/Hubbyman, or GerryG numbers anyway.  (:

I *will* promise you all some reports on stuff that isn't usually in Trip Reports. Much new ground here...that's the most fun for me.

2 sleeps. Wow!

----------


## Patty Sather

Yahhh, Its almost time..and dont forget your waxing appointment in the hi-lo parking lot..I schedueled in advance in the back seat of a red plate taxi..lmao! I want you to look your best for the photo shoot  :Big Grin:  ..ill have joe show up with some led zeplin mood music... so no one can hear the screams...muahhhhhhh~

----------


## brasi

hehe. omg. 2 days until the crazinesssssssss begins.

BTW I would love to hear Tic Toc's accent (or is it ME who has an accent?)

"The rain in Spain stays mainly on the plain..."  My Fair Patty!  lol lol

----------


## BCBud

Brasi:
Have a great trip.  Here is some roots music to get you into travelling mode (and to wok on your Jamaican accent)

Gyptian (featuring Duane Stephenson) - Rude Boy Shuffling
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nS8Gu...eature=related

----------


## gerryg123

Great stuff so far .... Interesting for us to wonder: If hubby got a bit uptight because it was getting hot at Jungle, what is going to transpire at XXX???? Because they do more than dance at that place!!!!  .... Then again, these three are from San Francisco, and that's about as liberal a place as there is in the world.

More, More, More~!!

----------


## murph

Have fun Brasi!

Clinton Avenue represent! (spent a little time in Albany.. obviously in the wrong places!)  hahaha

----------


## brasi

Brasi Trip Report January 2012 #3
2 Sleeps

@Booger: rough year, man tx.
@ BCBud: tx for the tunes, worked perfect as background packing music
@ Northcoast: There is no competition as far as I know, I wouldn't win anyway
@ Murph: SMALLbany!!!!  Cool. How many times have you been to Negril?

I am one sleep away from starting my trip, and two from being IN Negril. So excited, especially because I have made so many friends here on the site and some of them are going to be in town during this trip!

On that note:
I'd like to be clear about a few things I've seen happen to authors of other reports, just so y'all know.
1. This trip report is for fun, and I hope you enjoy it. That's my only intention.
2. I'm not affiliated with anyone in particular. That includes Negril.com, Sally Struthers, GerryG, ShellyK, Ronald McDonald, Bozo the Clown, Nike, South Pole Clothing, and Dennis Hopper. All good people I'm sure.
3. If you read it here, it's true (or at least what I perceived to be true). 
4. If you're gonna get your panties up in a bunch, or if you get offended easily by the facts that I eat a lot of curry goat or prefer one piece of beach over another...save us both some time and stop reading now.
5. I am certainly not the go to guy for all you want/need to know about Negril or Jamaica. That'd be Rob, or Marko, or Smith. I'm just a dude that loves the place and that also loves writing about the stuff I do there. I will keep it SFW&K.
6. It's been a rough year as I said above. This trip is going to end a pretty bad run of luck and hopefully start a new chapter for me on a great note. 

Now...strap yourself in, because, I'm trading in THIS work tool:



For these vacation tools:



Don't forget to PM me your GerryG interview questions! FIRST IN...FIRST ASKED...I'll have a partner, boardie Juli, conducting the interview with me...epicness. 2 sleeps.

----------


## Cali

> Brasi Trip Report January 2012 #3
> 
> I'd like to be clear about a few things I've seen happen to authors of other reports, just so y'all know.
> 1. This trip report is for fun, and I hope you enjoy it. That's my only intent.
> 2. I'm not affiliated with anyone in particular. That includes Negril.com, Sally Struthers, GerryG, ShellyK, Ronald McDonald, Bozo the Clown, Nike, South Pole Clothing, and Dennis Hopper. All good people I'm sure.
> 3. If you read it here, it's true (or at least what I perceived to be true). 
> 4. If you're gonna get your panties up in a bunch, or if you get offended easily by the fact that I eat a lot of curry goat or prefer one piece of beach over another...save us both some time and stop reading now.
> 5. I am certainly not the go to guy for all you want/need to know about Negril or Jamaica. That'd be Rob, or Marko, or Smith. I'm just a dude that loves the place and that also loves writing about the stuff I do there.
> 6. It's been a rough year as I said above. This trip is going to end a pretty bad run of luck and hopefully start a new chapter for me on a great note.


Great disclaimer LOL!  Wishing you a great 2012, I can't wait to read of your adventures!

----------


## captaind

Brasi,

"You the man!~!!"

Enjoy, post when you can, if they can't take a joke....f**k 'em

----------


## marley9808

I LOVE disclaimers......it almost always means that what follows is going to be good!

Have a great trip, Brasi!
We'll be waiting....and reading!

----------


## Juli

Brasi- Im eagerly awaiting the hook up. Packing and ironing (why? who knows,) matching the bikini's with the coverups, dresses with shoes, shorts/tops., the list goes on.  3 sleeps for me and it looks like 3 suitcases. Which means "Stop her and search!!!!"   By all means I'm not high maintenance, but a girl must have choices. Looks like your a hat guy, and are those twistlers? Love'em.. Oh! and the pedi, we got a metro-sex guy here, this should be very interesting. Gerry, from his list, he's just a put a clean shirt & lets go, type. Brasi, girls look at feet, Ten bucks that Gerry didn't get his pedi.. You got 1 up on him already.

----------


## brasi

Juli, men must also have choices (hats). Add in my faux hawk and that gives me 5 (hat 1, hat 2, hat 3, faux, plain) looks.  LOL 

OMG. I may be going metro, as you said. I think once you meet me you will see that I am quite far from that...but maybe it's sneakin' up on me.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Darn that Patty Sather and her Xtabi photo shoot. haha

I'll bring the twizzlers to the "sit down."  SOON COME

----------


## sandy-girl

Enough said!!!! LOL!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## brasi

Lol.

----------


## pretty40

Can't wait Brasi!! Love your disclaimer!!

----------


## sandy-girl

Brasi, where are you? You picked the perfect time to head down to Negril. I's freezing today.

----------


## bbcamp2

You're on your 4th page and you ain't even left home yet? :Big Grin: 

This better be good...

----------


## Pisces

No doubt a fab adventure awaits...looking forward to reading all about it.
Twizzlers and Eat, Pray, Love you are da Man the party awaits!!
Enjoy!

----------


## Pisces

LOL nevermind I see you are reading a different book title....tres interesting the male version I guess!

----------


## gluecipher

Is that a fishing rod in there?  Good job!  Let me know how you make out.  If you are still there on the 15th...Fishing!

----------


## Clarity

Love the Disclaimer :Big Grin: 

Brasi - Today is the day! 
Looking forward to your trip report
This is going to be "Legendary"
Time for the Barney Get psyched mix :Cool: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuO-Qpd_JUE&feature=fvst

----------


## Manda81

You remembered the book  :Embarrassment:

----------


## brasi

Of course  i did Manda it was saved just for the trip!   And yea its a fishing pole!  Thanks Clarity!  Sandy-girl I am freezing in Newark right now, brrrrr. 11 degrees.       Full report as soon as i get to the airport.  I fly at 630. Up at 4. Ommmmgggggggg i am gonna be in jamaica TOMORROW!

----------


## irieworld

have an awesome trip and can't wait for yet another report/perspective/adventure to get me through this bitter cold Negril-less winter! 16 degrees in NYC and not loving it one bit! I am not even bothering with pedicures (well done Brasi!) my feet won't see the light of day for quite some time.

----------


## Iriesistah

Woo Whooo ...SO excited for you!!! Please keep us posted as some of us are living for these reports at the moment!!! Walk Good!!! :Smile:

----------


## irieworld

btw your suitcase looks very organized. Sorta kinda impressed over here--I never seem able to achieve much orderliness in packing. Have fun and let 2011 fall away--negril is sweet like that.

----------


## gerryg123

I'm at a hotel near the airport in Los Angeles, my friend suggested it was easier this way and got me a really good rate at a Marriott. Nice room. If this was Negril, it would five star room all the way, very nicely appointed. I will take Negril 3 stars any day tho, and I can't wait to get back. Brassi was just pulling into the train station when we last touched base -- I leave tommorow morning, too, but a few hours behind me, plus the time change. ..... East meets West. Gerry G and Brassi .... It's gonna be a good trip.

----------


## brasi

Brasi Trip Report  January 2012 #4
Trains, Penn Station, Econosludge, and Boobs!

Hello all I am reporting to you from near the home of The Sopranos, (Elizabeth) Newark, NJ. 

By the time most of you read this I will be on the ground in Jamaica! My flight boards in about 40 minutes and lands at around NOON. Is 6:30 AM too early for a Stripe?

I'll be honest most of this report is the dreary "how I got there" stuff so, skip it if it bores you. I was bored and needed something to do on the train, and waiting for the plane. LOL. BUT…*extra extra read all about it*! I will promise you guys out there some insider information about *boobs* if you keep reading. 

I knew that would keep some of you interested. LOL. But ladies, haha, you should read too because it might teach you something about YOURSELVES. Hehehehehe. I digress.

Anyway, I started my trip at 3 pm Tuesday. I took a train from Albany NY to Penn Station, New York City. Along the way I chatted with manda81 and got a few text messages from GerryG explaining the Trail of Ashes Tour he is planning. Oh my Melvin. Negril may not be prepared for what that man has in store for this reach. Negril may not be the same again. He’s predicting 100,000 hits to his trip report btw.

Limos?  Dude. Really? This guy is John Belushi, Led Zeppelin and Motley Crue trapped in a man’s body and gone mad. The plans he has. I’ll let him report on his trip from now on, but you may want to build a bomb shelter near the roundabout. I can feel scandal coming...or the Negril PD. I kid I kid. 

Back to the trip. Here are some photos of the Hudson River, it was nice relaxing train ride. The station is ten minutes from my house (first pic below) and then brown swamps near my hometown eventually open up to the majestic and historic Hudson. It does make a great vacation during the summer months…the Hudson teems with boats and marinas. Castleton, Ravena, Croton-on-Hudson, Riverdale. The bridges…the sunset…gorgeous…even in the frigid northeastern US in January!



The trip turned “not so relaxing” when I got to Penn (bleh! NYC’s cool but Penn is a stress ball by nature):



And then lovely Newark: Liberty Airport. Must be named that because everyone wants to be free of it LOL:



And finally a shot of me when I got to my “hotel”, Econosludge, after getting to Newark via Penn. These kinds of things embarrass me, but I booked a real craphole near the airport to save maybe $20. Cold shower, no Interweb. 18 degrees outside last nite, and 65 in the room. Durr Brasi. I am a fool sometimes. Lot of times.



In any case, life is sweet. I will be in Jamaica in about 5 hours!  I thought about it on the train: it’s the only place I could ever go with 3 bags of anonymous clothes, gadgetry, junk, and miscellaneous crap…and only pack 2 pairs of socks. LOL Random.

I am close to paradise, I can feel it. SOON COME!!

Tomorrow:
My FIRST Day On the Ground!

OH, and I almost forgot, the boob stuff: you’re the boob for thinking I’d write about that stuff. LOL. I’m the innocent brotherly guy remember?

PS Security checked and double checked me. They must know I'm a_ dangerous_ man! LOL

----------


## sandy-girl

You're finally on your way.... I see the GW bridge.  Watch out Negril Brasi's on his way!  :Big Grin:  Safe flight!

----------


## Maryann

Wooo-hoooo!  You're almost there!  And excellent reporting/photos along the way.

----------


## marley9808

HaHaHa....Love it!
Enjoy the trip, I know we will be!

----------


## Lady Jane

Excitingggggggg

----------


## Juli

Brasi, boots on the ground for you,. I hope those guys that checked your bags didn't get away with the twistlers! My first email this morning was from Delta,"time to check in." 
Excited to hook up with you and Gerryg. Last day of work for me, my boss gets rattled the day before I leave. I always change his screen saver to one of Sprats wonderful trip pics, it reminds him that he needs to get a life and books a trip for the day after I arrive back in the office. (not Negril) but somewhere warm. Thanks Sprat! Brasi, you look like one of those guys on Broadwalk Empire, no wonder they checked your bags.

----------


## a214trip

Safe Travels...

----------


## brasi

Omg.  On the tarmac in charlotte.  "At least a twenty minute delay while we check some electrical problems" and worse "we'll keep you on the plane for now while we change a part"

Nooooooooooooooooo this is not happening!


Edit:  thirty min delay, but Phewwwww taking off in ten!

----------


## Manda81

Brasi is on his way .. 

P.S I can account for the "boob" talk .. it happened lol

----------


## Vince

Brasi getting closer to da rock!!!~Bless!

----------


## Jim-Donna

Now that I'm all cought up I can get going on the new trip report!!~~

----------


## jeannieb

I remember you saying you left on the 4th for your trip so I'm checking in to say Happy and safe travels. Good start so far! I see you packed some Twizzlers...  always a good staple to have.

----------


## gerryg123

Too weird. I packed red vines ..... I am on layover in Miami .... Soon come!

----------


## Patty Sather

I heard thru the grapevine..........your there  :Big Grin:   ........ crazy stuff getting ready to happen.. :EEK!:

----------


## irieworld

I am so psyched that as some trip reports trail off others start, while some are still ongoing. This is the fuel that is keeping me warm through this winter--lacking a trip on the horizon, this will do! Plus my kindle was stolen and this stuff is good reading for sure. Welcome home to Negril Brasi--you must be on the ground loving it after this east coast freezing insanity.

----------


## justchuck

. . . and the adventure begins!

----------


## brasi

I am here and living it up. Lots to say but the night beckons....

----------


## SPARKLE1010

This right here.....will be good reading...so excited for you Brasi.  Have fun enjoy

----------


## Lady Jane

*knock,knock* Brasi, time to get up and give us last nights details.   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## wpyogi

"And finally a shot of me when I got to my hotel, Econosludge, after getting to Newark via Penn. These kinds of things embarrass me, but I booked a real craphole near the airport to save maybe $20. Cold shower, no Interweb. 18 degrees outside last nite, and 65 in the room. Durr Brasi. I am a fool sometimes. Lot of times."


lol, i am sure the Econosludge memory is long gone by now and the $20 worth of red stripes were DE-LISH!  thanks for the play by play.  this is way better than Days of Our Lives :Smile:

----------


## brasi

Brasi Trip Report 2012 #5
Seastar, Nite One, and that Awesome Ride from the Airport

I’ve only been here 20 hours but wow. Just wow. All the thoughts and goals of not partying hard my first night went out the window…about ten Stripes last nite.

I got to Seastar Inn and my room is awesome (#16), holy smokes, it’s perfect. Chris and Samantha have already made me feel at ease, and it’s an understatement to say it is “nice” here. Seastar’s amazing.

I have already me Rob and Lisa (I was feeling no pain when I got back here and they were still celebrating Rob‘s bday), and had breakfast with boardies Tawnee and Randy, and GerryG popped in too.

I also checked out a bar called Jam Can just down the road from here, last night’s watering hole. I chatted for a long while with Crazy Nacka, an original Negril musician, about Vybz and Movado…about making music and tonite’s show there. Whie we talked he made me some curry goat to die for….

Today I am chilling and getting into vaca mode. Going to Canoe and Jam Can tonite and maybe the Jungle. All plans are subject to change.

Pics are from my ride in w. Clive’s (Rudy) and my room….will have a Jamaican cell soon.

----------


## brasi



----------


## Clarity

Brasi - Glad you had a great first night in Negril! That's awesome that you flew in just in time to celebrate Rob's B-day! 

Love the pictures! I was going back and forth between Seastar room 16# and room 12# for our next trip. I ended up choosing 12.. now I'm beginning to think we should have picked 16# because that's one sweet balcony!!

Looking forward to more updates and pics! :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty Sather

That is awesome!!!!!

----------


## Brian

Holding on to the edge of my seat for more! Hurry back!

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Dude I'm so envious right now.

Thanx for the pix and tearing yourself away long enough to let those of us on the frozen tundra know there is a better world coming!
You're a good kid.

Soon come!
H*ll yeah - 6 sleeps!!!!

----------


## Vince

Now this is going to be a ride :Smile:

----------


## irie luv

Freaking A!!! Too much good stuff on this board. I feel anxious and excited can't wait to hear the deets on this report. Loved the disclaimer, the pics of NY, all the talk about twizzlers, red vines, boobs and limos! I'm ready for the ride! Staring to feel a slight addition to this board and theses reports...LOVING IT!

----------


## COtoJA

I can't wait to hear more. Maybe I can make into one. I'll be lurking around on Saturday!!!!

----------


## irie always

One set of my kids will be moving into #16 on the 20th and the other set will be in Room # 15 - now don't go and trash it before we get there  :Big Grin: 
So watcha doing now?

----------


## pretty40

partyin' at the Jungle?

----------


## Sheba

Greetings,
Hope you full joy the fact that many are trodding through the crushed ice laiden paths to and from work. Imagine a frozen Margarita about 9 inches deep
Walk, skip, skank and jump good on your holiday.

B

----------


## brasi

Brasi January 2012 Trip Report #5
Jam Can, Killing it in the West End

hey!!!

OMMGG. This is a great trip. I have partied hard the past two days. I have probably only slept 4-5 hours a nite. I need a vacation from my vacation. Jk. *HOW OLD AM I?* and where do I start? I am IN NEGRIL. I love saying that.

Blur...rewind...um...ohhh...Jam Can Bar, just a few minutes walk from Seastar! On my first night I was walking by, and it was just after sunset. I ordered from the menu, curry goat. The hostess said "we don't have it tonight" and then the owner shouted out "yeh mon" from the back...a scramble ensued......they let me know I'd have to wait a bit longer for the goat...all good mon. Wow it was worth the wait. Delicious. I sat with owner guy "Crazy Nacka" after and had a few smokes and beers. He told me about the show the next night, featuring Jamaica original artists...I grabbed some video (some bad lyrics, and swears...fyi):




As I was recording this, I realized the DJ was blowing me up, in fact---they all had been killing me--I don't what it the exact lyrics are but it is political....owww...chh...boom in my face!!! haha. Some definite street feel haha.......I wish he'd offered me a chance to get back at him. You'll hear me ask in the middle, it trails off..."If you're gonna talk about me, then..."  Give me the mic son. I'm not even close to a rapper, but hey. Fair is fair. LOL TIC TOC WHAT ARE THE RULES? I was too drunk anyway. haha.

This turned into a great party(9).This stage provides new acts a place to play, and I know I'll be back. Met a few musicians from town, chatted, got plastered (3-3 BABY), craziness. Anyway the shows are very Mon and Thur...guy who runs it is "Crazy Nacka" ---band was great and it's a real "jammy" thing. I even got a chance to sing in Jamaica---how cool is that? There was a guy Daniel from South Africa, jumped on guitar, and he played a mess of tunes with the Jam Can Band. Good stuff. 

Enjoyed the day today chilling at the pool (1), hanging a bit with the boardies, now gonna take a nap(1).

RANDOM: The chicken fingers(1) at Seastar were my lunch today, really good.

I have two more days here....then on to Belmont. 

I'm sliiiiiiiding in to this thing. haha.

I have not gotten "in."(0)

Pics:

----------


## rastagal

You are too funny.  I said the same thing to the customs guy coming back into the states...he asked how was my trip..I told him I needed a vacation from my vacation because sleep just did not happen!  Party like a Rockstar is what I say!

----------


## Clarity

Brasi - Glad to hear you're having a blast! loved the video and pics!
Breakfast looks delicious and The pool at Seastar..._so_ inviting! 
Looking forward to the next update!

----------


## irieworld

where/what is Belmont? Love how you were begging Tic Toc for some advice on the JA music scene--though tru nuff if you were drunk you may not have made a good comeback to rank with the DJ :Smile:  Keep enjoying and sharing.

----------


## justchuck

The Jam Can Bar sounds like a fun place and true Jamaican experience.   Your fun and excitement is evident in your posts and makes for fun reading for those of us stuck at home, so I sure appreciate your efforts!

----------


## Cali

I am catching up now on your posts.  Glad you arrived safely Brasi.

----------


## brasi

Brasi Trip Report January 2012 #6
The Gerry G Interview

First a big apology to Juli, I was having difficulty getting online and still don't have a Jamaican cell phone, so I was unable to hook up with her for her part of the interview...I hope your not too upset...LOL...plans never fall through in Jamaica. haha...she'll survive mon. SORRY JULI.

Since Jerry was at Seastar yesterday, and Tawnee had just arrived at the pool...I did the interview while she was there...the quotes are as accurate as I could jot down quickly. I'm on vacation mon.

I wasn't trying to make GerryG look bad, or come across well either. Just some questions for him and that's the only point here. Any discussion of relationships between yardies and Americans or ********** brings up a slew of reactions, so I'm prepared for that. Enough talking...here it is...

*Brasi*: Ok. Do where boxers of briefs?
*GG123*: Guess. 

(it's boxers)

*Brasi*: Do you buy your magnum's here or bring them with you.
*GG123*: I bring them with me...I'm just a regular guy, Brasi.

*Brasi*: Why do you come to Negril?
*GG123*: I've never been anywhere else with thi kind of vibe. It's a very special place. I love the ocean. I also want to say that Seastar is an extra value when it comes to food.

*Brasi*: How many girlfriends do you have in Jamaica?
*GG123*: It depends on what portion of the vacation you're asking about. (laughs)

*Brasi*: Are you taking advantage of the social position you are in? (i.e. economic and status of you vs. jamaican women)?
*GG123*: Of course I am...I'm just kidding. I'm just going with the flow. 

At this point Tawnee asked Gerry about the age of the women he chooses to share time with. 

*GG123*: Jody is 29, and has three children. I understand what you are asking and I'm a good guy. I enjoy being here and every relationship I am in is between two consenting adults.

*Brasi*: If you HAD to choose somewhere else to vacation, where would it be?
*GG123*: I think Bora Bora. I am not sure of my history but I believe the pirates stopped there and there are accounts of the reaction between them and the wikld exotic women they met.
#end#

I came back to the room after some pooltime yesterday, posted my report, and fell asleep at six. I woke at around 10, and ate some snacks I packed, and went back to sleep. Today is up in the air but I feel the gravity setting in. uh oh.

Out for breakfast this am, just gonna walk and see where I end up...Saturday night Seastar party later!!!

*A tip for those coming to the West End for the first time*: bring good sneakers. I'm glad i brought mine. Walking for any distance in sandals, on pavement which can be wet, or have a few potholes...is easier in Nike's.

More...soon...

edit: Irieworld, Belmont is a fishing village about 10 km east of Sav. I am headed to stay there for the first part of next week...then back to Negril midweek...

----------


## Vince

Thanks brasi for da report party on!!!!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Manda81

I know you are having a blast from our previous convos when we get a chance .. am happy to see that you are able to get on here and post for everyone .. I have to say I wish I was there for that Interview lol I'm excited for your break to Belmont what a different pace its going to be for you after your first week of excitement.

----------


## Manda81

P.S I got a package in the mail yesterday... You are the best <3

----------


## brasi

<manda!>

Brasi Trip Report January 2012 #7
Quick Walk In the Westend

I just got back from breakfast at Serious Chicken, had a nice chat with Tony, and walked down to Sunset on the Cliffs where I will be staying next week when I get back from Belmont. They have no record of my reservation, lol. Not to worried, I printed a confirmation and the deposit shows on my credit card...it's a bit difficult to believe so many places have trouble with the reservations process here...it's fundamental to operation! No sign of the King Californian, GerryG123, who I believe is still there. All good mon.

I snapped some pictures while walking today. It was a good little walk, clearing my head after partying for 2-3 days. I'm trying not to let the Trip Report lag too far behind, but there are so many things to to share...impossible to document everything! But there are stories to tell...hehehehehehehehe. Or NOT.

One of my fav things that happens *a lot* here is the way you can meet a stranger and just roll with it. As I was walking out of the hotel today, a woman I knew was staying here walked out behind me and we walked for a ways down Seastar Lane and then took a right together on to West End (One Love?) drive. She and her husband are performing some songs here tonight, they are musicians from manitoba. Damn Canadians popping up again. LOL jk jk  But these kinds of meetings don';t aseem to happen as often in other destinations I have been to. Damn, I am speaking symolically, but I may end up drinking Stripes on a boat with three Jamaicans, a Russian shoe salesman, a Latvian supermodel, and a Chinese couple on their first trip here. It COULD happen!  Match that?! The possibilities are endless.

Anyway, Susan---I think---told me a couple things I didn't know about where to grab a bite near Seastar.  We split somewhere near Shark's, and I have a new friend. And that to me is a main part of the cool "experience" here.

I ALSO bumped into the singer in the left of the video on my way down to Sunset after eating my usual scrambled eggs and bacon......he was laughing bc I said "hey you guys burnt me" the other night, and he said "no no man, it was good, good." He was wearing the same outfit from two nights ago, and looked pretty tore up. Probably still partying. hehehehehehe. Sometimes when I speak with Jamaicans here I feel a little bit lost...like I am not hearing everything they are saying...just catching a word here and there I understand in patois and attempting to "get it" is fun---but makes "conversations" challenging. And a bit scary if you are not used to it oir are traveling solo and are the only white boy in the room...and when I say scary I don;t mean threatening. But they MIGHT be talking about me. Probably are. LOL Oh well. I put my faith in PEOPLE. I watch my back...it's worked out for me so far.

Anyway, cabbed back from Sunset on the Cliffs and now grabbing my pool gear. Chillin' again. Have a cool plan for next week when I get back to Negril...gonna try and head to Lucea for a day and just soak up the vibe...

Pics from this am:


Some of the *breakfast* servings in Jamaica-owned shops/eateries are much smaller than we might get in the US...i for one believe this is, overall, a good thing. I have been here four days and can feel the "bloat" come off me quickly. Most of the food is natural, or much closer to natural than we get in the states, less of those bad carbs...portion-wise it's dependent on where you go...but if it's Jamaican run my bet is you get a portion the size that "we" SHOULD eat...noit what we WANT to eat. This comes from a chubby guy...so...no judgment here or high-horse food dude advice...

Secondly, the pic of the road up there: there are many surprisingly dangerous spots on West End Road. Not end-of-the-world danger. Just places where a car can come out of the blue from around the corner. Being wary is my best advice. The pic above shows one...doesn't look too crazy right?  But keep in mind the cars come at you from the right...I just keep my head up at all times. LOL

Pool time!

----------


## Vince

Keep up the great report!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Bless up!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Manda81

I walked to that turn I swear it looks familiar ! it was nice and I was approaching it from the right side .. and thought maybe walk to the left but wait .. either way super dangerous.. I think I hailed a cab right before I decided which side of the road would be the safest side lol

----------


## sandy-girl

LOL Brasi the guys tore you up at the show. You're a good sport..They were just improvising..I've noticed other people's pictures of the breakfast portions, they

are pretty small comparing an American breakfast, but yes, it's all for the better.. I'm enjoying your check-ins. Keep it coming!!

----------


## Juli

Brasi- just got internet since I've been here. Thought I might c u guys at Alfreds, first place I looked was were the working girls were. Goinh to the Yellowman show tonight. Heading out pon the road tomorrow, be back in few days, YOU BOYS BE GOOD!!!!!

----------


## gerryg123

Great report so far. Brasi is all properly tanned for the big Seastar night tonight. I am sitting here as the stage has been all set up, and Brasi has returned to his room to freshen up ..... It's a full moon, and that means it is going to be a great night.

----------


## brasi

Wow, this report is almost in real time...shower. Then the Big Show, live and direct...

Juli: have fun at Yellowman, there will be Rent-A-Dreads right outside the gate!

----------


## Clarity

I'm really enjoying this real time trip reporting! 
Have fun tonight Brasi and Gerry! :Big Grin:

----------


## gerryg123

Still waiting for Brazzz to make his grand entrance .....

----------


## Rob

Gerry - you made it!

----------


## gerryg123

BTW, i would like to inform the world that Rob looks even better in person! What a great party tonight, everyone is dancing and going wild to the electric strains "Don't Worry About A Thing." 

Ya mon, every little ting is going to be all right. One Love, one heart.

----------


## gerryg123

BTW, i would like to inform the world that Rob looks even better in person! What a great party tonight, everyone is dancing and going wild to the electric strains "Don't Worry About A Thing." 

Ya mon, every little ting is going to be all right. One Love, one heart.

----------


## Patty Sather

> BTW, i would like to inform the world that Rob looks even better in person!


Hahaha, you suck up! :Big Grin:

----------


## booger

Hey Brasi,
 Get your a$$ out on the dance floor. Ladies everywhere!!!!!!! lol

----------


## sandy-girl

Brasi, you let us down.. You didn't say hi ti all the boardies at Sea Star---you suck..  :Confused:

----------


## gerryg123

ya, Brasi did a disappearing act last nite ..... I did not see the friendly, stocky New Yorker all evening!

----------


## cinnni

Ok....Come on now Brasi...fill us in on last night's activities!!! Your readers are waiting!!

----------


## Marko

him busy........lol
great report thus far and really looking forward to the Belmont installment!

mi turn in two weeks.........this makes for a great warm up.......

Enjoy!

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## brasi

Brasi Trip Report January 2012 #8
Seastar Saturday Show

The pizza pictre was lunch! Wow, great pie.

I was indeed there, at the Saturday party, at the bar near the poolstairs for about an hour of the show...then ...ate the delicious buffet and took a few pics. I like to stay low...no need to be on the camera...especially dancing...I don't know where you were Gerry, but I was standing directly behind Rob watching the show for some time...I had been talking to a bunch of ex-pats for a bit including boardie Negrilbob, and a guy named Pirate. Also a guy named John Wayne, who was walking down the street at 4 pm and was asked to be the best man in the wedding (some pics) AT Seastar yesterday.

The Stephen West Band is awesome. Lots of other musicians played last night too...cool stuff. I loved the buffet...I had some of each of the snapper, pork, and jerk chicken...terrific...and the place was packed..!

But..I'd taken in a wedding earlier in the day, and frankly...kinda got my mind wandering back to some less than happy things. Had a bunch of people trying to hook me up, tell me how to find women, etc.  Then again. Again. Um...thanks. I had a smart, gorgeous beautiful one...I was gonna marry her in Jamaica...so yeh, well, uh, I'm not looking...if I was, I am prettttyyy sure I could find one on my own, LOL. 

yeh yeh yeh yeh I know in my buildup to the trip I spoke a lot about hooking up, etc. I really don't feel into that. Especially after watching that weddding yesterday. When am I gonna stop missing "Sarah?" This is a gonna be a boring report, right? LOL

Needless to say, after catching about half of the show...I came back here and went to bed. Looking forward to leaving Negril for Belmont tomorrow.

Pics:

----------


## Manda81

By the looks of your pics behind Rob I was online when u were there. Amongst many people wondering where you were. Good to see you caught most of the show though. That pizza looks delicious!!! Have fun in Belmont.

----------


## Bnewb

> I had been talking to a bunch of ex-pats for a bit including boardie Negrilbob, and a guy named Pirate. Also a guy named John Wayne, who was walking down the street at 4 pm and was asked to be the best man in the wedding (some pics) AT Seastar yesterday.


Hey Hey...those weren't expats...just well-known long timers or troublemakers...duck & run.... :Smile:

----------


## Juli

BRASI, looked for u at the Yellowman show, all those short stocky handsome NY guys I was smiling at last night thought I was hitting on them. After I ask if they were Brasi, I'd say nice meeting u, but your the guy I was looking for. But I let them buy me a drink.. sounds like u are n a good vibe, have fun on your trip

----------


## Juli

Oh & the rent a dread thing ---Hehe, not funny!

----------


## brasi

Brasi January 2012 Trip Report #10
Another Walk in the West End

Was checking out the Giants game, and got a little restless. Had been in the pool in the am, and was just ready to do something.

I was planning on only walking to look around at the sights, after all...I haven't been sober that much to remember shazzle. haha. But Negril plans fall apart quickly.

So, I'm walking down the West End Road, a man calls out my name...(not uncommon here for locals to remember a tourist...for sure) but it ends up being a guy I chilled with the other night @ Jam Can.

Needless to say...as he was getting his hair trimmed I made a purchase of Red Stripe...we chatted a bit and I got a chance to listen to some serious patois that I knew was not about me, LOL...it was a hilarious convo between "Billy" and the hairdresser...whom are somewhat in hookup stage. He's telling her to cook and clean and keep the house ready and he will move in with her soon...she's like "wha"....and "wha u gwan do?" hahah. Nice convo, cold beers, a cool Sunday afternoon in the West End...and me a buzzed and smiling "stocky New Yorker." All good, walk good..

Tip of the Day: don't have too many Red Stripes at a darn hair salon. LOL

Going to get some seafood tonite, just saw the Mighty Californian and Jody on the Scooter...might chill a bit later with Gerry on my last nite here at Seastar...

BTW: Seastar is really great, I haven't do a ton of prices. and hotels deets in these, but man...it's a cool spot for sure, everything is excellent...the staff is friendly, AC is cold, beer's are perfect...food beyond compare. The pool is awesome, I was unaware how much that would play in to my time here. Met a lot of nice people, had a few swims...I am sad to leave but my next adventure awaits! 

And yep...I am a RED STRIPE right now!

----------


## brasi

Brasi Trip Report January 2012 #11
Brasi in Belmont

After 5 days in new Babylon I needed a break. I knew before I left I wouldn’t be able to resist the party-all-night, sleep-all-day Negril temptations. So, even though I left Seastar with a heavy heart, I still had a smile on my face…I was changing it up, keeping myself guessing a bit…I said my goodbyes to boardies Tawney, Randy and Gerry…and then…soon come see them again!

Bigga picked me up, we stopped at the ATM, and after the third try the ATM worked. LOL. I stowed my shazz and we were on our way…I settled in for a nice 45 minute ride…I could literally feel my shoulders loosening up sliding back in to the seat…Negril is amazing, don’t get me wrong. But I can get too much of a good thing. With all that’s on my mind…and my tendencies to party until the sun comes up…I was glad to take a break from the high energy and constant bustle…I’ll be back in Negril mid-week to ramp things back up to 11 anyway.

I thought a lot on the way here…got down to the thick of it…and I need to CHILL OUT. This 2-3 day vaca within a vaca should get me there. I’m a stress ball. 

The pics below show my trip from approximately Retreat to Sav, then on to Belmont. It is beautiful here. Red Stripes $180J at my guest house, and I have included some pics of my room--amazingly inexpensive. Bluefields Beach is minutes away. The ocean views in the pics are within a two minute stroll…there is a beach bar-Leroy’s-down the road, where I took the pic of the Red Stripe…and the boat was tied there…and OMG….I bumped into one of the Seastar bartenders, who is enjoying his day off here in Belmont! What are the chances?????? Crazy.

Ahhhh. Life is good…chillllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll  lllllllllin.

----------


## brasi

More:

----------


## justchuck

Thanks for the update, it should be a peaceful few days in Belmont.  Enjoy!

----------


## Vince

Thanks for the report brasi!!~bless!!

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

I'm convinced, although I never (well rarely) party like a rock star, Belmont looks good, next time.

----------


## sandy-girl

Brasi, why are you stressed? Chill out boardie!!! Now that you are away from the hustle and bustle of Negril take in the sights and sounds and lay off the Stripe.  :Cool: 

I always find that a swedish or deep tissue massage helps me relax while on vacation.

----------


## Lola

Hey Brasi, I like how you share the insides of your trip as well as what's going on the outside.   Loving the Belmont story...

----------


## booger

I always find that a swedish or deep tissue massage helps me relax while on vacation.[/QUOTE]

So do I! A gnarly deep tissue, stop I'm about to cry, massage. You'll be mush when it is over and will have to motivate yourself to do anything. Beverly Haslam I believe is the lady I used on my last two reaches and she will come to you at Seastar.

----------


## brasi

Thanks all for checking in, having a blast chillin and talking with Bigga, and his wife Gwen who runs the plACE...fish tonight family style! Perfect after sunsite vibe, goats chickkens kids running around, like a neighborhood...because it is! LOL

Bnewb: they had me fooled..! LOL I definitely got some crazy Negril stories... :Smile: 
Sandy-girl: I'm tryiiiin

The day in a few more pictures: 



I think I am heading to Leroys tonight...boom chika wow wow...

Full report soon come.

----------


## irieworld

brasi, how did you find out about the belmont guest house? It looks really sweet.  I hope your vacation from your vacation does you well. And remember you can do the same relaxing in Negril. Massages (as mentioned) great ital foods and fresh juices--you can make your trip whatever you want it to be. I have done it both ways-- the party too much sleep too little come home tired way as well as the healthful vibe. All trips include lots of swimming, walking and sun, so I usually come back refreshed. I have to remind myself when there that just because I am on vacation doesn't mean I have to do rum punch marathons.

----------


## brasi

Just had an amazimg family style meal. There is just me, and a single mom from the Great Northwest here with her son and daughter...guess who she is hanging with? The SEASAR GUY!

He's an awesome dude, they seem to be having a good time and he came all the way here to spend his day off with her...love...love love! LOL

The meal---sorry no pics I hadn't asked Gwen---and taking pictures of my plates nightly at home isn't common, is this an "ask necessary" deal? lol Should I just DO it? LOL

Some potato-type things with some dough things in a bowl. Delicious!
Three seared pieces stewed fish in a reddish sauce. Sooo good
A nice salad and fresh squeezed OJ

The best way to explain this meal: picture your mom cooking for you, and extrapolate the quality on to a Jamaican dish of your choosing...$600J!!!!

Any help is appreciated on nailing down the names of these dishes...

The mom, kids and our Seastar friend got their own "servings" as dishes came out, and I got mine own, the Bigga's family was scattering 'round all helping. When we were served they ate at their family table...this may be typical, but it was my first time dining this way, and I thoroughly enjoyed the food and conversation...

It's so relaxing...peepers...waves from across the road wooshing...

Thanks for the advice Irie! I think I have done my partying for this trip.

DISCLAIMER: vaca is only half over, so...LOL

I am staying at Shades Cottage in Belmont. I found the place from a boardie tip---where else---on Negril.com!

----------


## monk

> ...Sometimes when I speak with Jamaicans here I feel a little bit lost...like I am not hearing everything they are saying...just catching a word here and there I understand in patois and attempting to "get it" is fun---but makes "conversations" challenging. And a bit scary if you are not used to it oir are traveling solo and are the only white boy in the room...and when I say scary I don;t mean threatening. But they MIGHT be talking about me. Probably are. LOL Oh well. I put my faith in PEOPLE. I watch my back...it's worked out for me so far.


you still into taking some lessons?

----------


## Clarity

Wow! Belmont looks so beautiful and peaceful!
 Glad you're having a great time there, Brasi!
Thanks for sharing these pictures and stories from your travels :Smile:

----------


## brasi

Monk: yes!

Clarity, it's def nice here...!

----------


## gerryg123

It does look very nice!

----------


## irieworld

well done Brasi--hopefully you can post info on belmont and how to book. I am looking more and more for the getaway from Negril, a few days out and then some days in cuz I love me some negril but also want to explore and chill out.

----------


## brasi

The manager here is Bigga. He and Gwen, and his family run this place, Shades Cottage. It's Google-able and Bigga responds to email within a few hours...so far I am very impressed with this operation! It's very informal; but I am sitting at the "kitchen/bar" where the have a fridge and all the items needed to chill-mixed drinks, etc. Red Stripes are $180 J, family style meal was $600 J.

Nightly cost is around half of what you could possibly pay in Negril...although there are sacrifices: like a hot shower.  My cottage is my own for the time being, BUT in a certain week or night I could be sharing a bathroom...there is no pool...the ocean is a five minute walk, and two nice beaches (Bluefields and another free public beach) are within ten minutes walk. Not for everyone...but I like it a lot.

Bigga's family is always around, but not overbearing. There are dogs and trees and gardens. My porch is nice. I can always hear a rooster somewhere. LOL

Gwen just popped a coffee down in front of me and asked if I'd like scrambled eggs for breakfast. Ya mon!

My plan today is to go to the beach for sunset, and think about what's next for me. After losing Sarah...I haven't really done that. I guess part of moving on is letting go. That's gonna hurt, and it's beena process but somehow I am hoping that mighty sea can help me put a cap on some of it. I love that woman soooo much. There was that kind of love I am so afraid of never having again...and the shock and disbelief of losing her is still with me...I have to get rid of this black cloud that makes me sad and distant and get back to being myself. I tried this sunset idea last night, and it was hard. I don't want to do this. I know it's foolish. But once I say goodbye I am going to be truly alone. No one ever loved me like she did. What if no one will again? I planned on marrying "sarah" is Jamaica...she was coming with me this trip...the emotions are starting to well up so...enough for now...

It's gonna be me and the ocean today......

----------


## brasi

Pics:


Left-to-right: Mi w. Bigga, the kitchen/restaurant zone, mi coffee service, and Gwen cooking for the crew!

And BREAKFAST

----------


## marley9808

Brasi-
Your story is very touching and I hope that you let Jamaica put her arms around you and help heal your pain.

Go to the beach tonight at sunset, sit down and have yourself a good cry, then let those waves wash the tears away. Say your goodbye to Sarah but know that you will never truly be saying goodbye because she will always live on in your heart and in your memories......but you do need to come to terms with it. Make your peace and let time (and Jamaica) heal you. You can't rush the process, it comes in its own time and in it's own way......

As soon as you make room in your heart for someone else......someone else will move in. I truly believe there is someone out there for everyone, the problem usually is the walls we put up, or expectations we have, or timelines we give. Don't put thought or worry into finding someone to love or be loved by, just make room for them and then live your life, and that's when she will come!

Best of luck to you....enjoy your trip (we are surely enjoying it with you)

----------


## jeannieb

Brasi, glad you are having fun. Shades seems really nice, I have a friend who visited there and she loved it. If you go into Belmont, check out Ice Lawn Sports Bar. They have 2 pool tables, located right across the road from the sea. The people working there can also cook you up something for lunch. Make sure you visit Peter Tosh's tomb. You might get to meet his mother, she still lives there.

Enjoy the sea today. It's amazing how the sea brings us peace.

----------


## Maryann

Enjoying your trip report, Brasi.  Belmont looks lovely.  Jamaica is a healing spiritual place.  My first trips to Negril were after my divorce and then again after the death of my mother.  Truly the best thing I could have done for myself during those times, and also how I came to love Jamaica so much.

----------


## sandy-girl

You're in the real yard now. I hope you find the peace you are looking for.

----------


## Lola

(((BRASI))) maybe its too soon to say goodbye and let go... carry her with you for a while, she will always be a part of you anyway.  You will know when its time for release and moving on, you don't have to force it.  Sometimes things take longer than we think they 'should' while in the grand scheme of things, everything is exactly as it should be.

----------


## Iriesistah

Sending you A hug and some healing vibes ~***
I am really digging your trip report, please keep it coming....
 :Smile:

----------


## Patty Sather

sending you a hug also Brasi, Marley and lola (tearing) Perfectly said~

Brasi, sometimes even though painful we hang on because reality , even though the pain is un bearable , it is all that we have...as long as we feel it then the loved one is still there ...I hope someone comes in to hold your hand while you experiance your healing....and recognize the "god wink " when we are given a blessing ...Looking forward to the trip report , HuggggS

----------


## Marie

(((Brasi))) may you find healing and may Sarah continue to rest in peace.

----------


## Sheba

Strength and courage.
Our loved ones would want us to be happy when we think of them
Hope Jamaica will soothe your soul.
One Love
B

----------


## RockRobster

OMG Brasi, is that Chiffon margarine in that picture?

----------


## poolguywindsor

woah, I must be getting old i went on one of these kinda trips back in 1986 to Acapulco!

----------


## Muzikdoc

Brasi...Your trip report is fantastic..Your heartbreak has touched me. I was an emotional wreck after my wife just left the marriage.. I can't imagine the pain you feel...Remember though, your Sarah left this place with love in her heart for you...thats your to keep forever..Hope to enjoy a cold RS with ya someday!

----------


## irie luv

Brasi, I can feel your pain. I lost my first love many years ago, I thought I would never recover...although the event changed me forever.. I found healing by not trying to forget, but remembering the love and laughs we had. Keep her close to your heart, as others have said, Jamaica has been known to heal hearts and minds. What I have found is at some point you will find a reconnect in your dreams and for that short period of time you feel as if you are together again. I have woken up so happy at times because of these kinds of experiences, where I felt the closeness of my loved one in my presence. Never try to forget, try to accept and remember. Get everthing you can out of this trip, I am sure you will come back home feeling better than when you left.

----------


## brasi

Thanks everyone. I really do appreciate your kind words...

I had a great day today. Belmont is chill heaven...made some acquaintances, took lots of photos!

Met a few fisherman, tons of fish pics soon, more of sunset pics later as well as a full report...but here's a few pics I took on the way to the beach. I found a soft spot to reflect...a tree root shaped almost like an armchair...there was a small beach bar there, and a restaurant across the road from the beach...I had my Jamaican cigar....time to THINK and chill...and hang with the ocean...

Pics through around 11 am:

----------


## brasi

I spoke with the fisherman above and his choice of bait is shown, sort of a large underwater fly...he says he goes 12 miles out...seems like a lot...and fishes off the reef in about 60 feet of water...

"When the current is right" he is very successful trolling, he said.

----------


## marley9808

Amazing pictures!!!

----------


## Sheba

Morning glory.
x

----------


## Angel

brasi love your photos may you find your happiness and love yourself and one day you will find another love. You are not alone we have memories and make more. Enjoy the remainder of your trip.

----------


## monk

> Monk: yes!



ok check your PMs.

----------


## brasi

Photos of my day...

I had the perfect playlist...I was at the beach from around 11 am...grabbed a $250J box lunch near there and had a good time walking around the small town that is Belmont...I was only approached a few times and in a much different way than "higglers"...

As I sat there, I listened to songs that have reminded me of the past times I had. So many times I've come close to getting over the hump...we had soo mannnnyyy plans! I am in a great mood, not trying to be a negative Nancy...but to have had sarah here would have been great.

What I love most about this board is the shared experience...whether its a trip report from the Jungle or Belmont...what I saw today...a community...it is place where I could truly reflect...Sarah would definitely want me to be happy...and if their was a sunset like this in the world to see I needed to see it. Everything went right today...and because of that I spent 8 hours on the beach! And I thought a lot.

My plans in life have changed, I've been married for 15 years and divorced...my sons have grown to ages 17 and 15. As a single Dad, I had a lonely period for a few years AFTER my divorce before I found "the one"...Sarah...for so many of you who are in love please try to take me seriously...enjoy it. It doesn't come around often. She had a tough life but I was willing to fight it with her. Neither of us had any idea she would leave so soon...or had our last goodbye.

So all day I considered how much better of a man I am for meeting her, and thanking the sun and sky and the ocean for putting their best face on today. I feel blessed.

Today, right before sunset, I pretended for a minute that I could talk to Sarah. And I told her I loved her and she said we'll see each other again...the stuff of bad romance novels? Maybe. But I needed to at least get a few things off my chest. And I think I'm good...I think I'm ready to get back to the bustle of Negril...I think I'm ready to use today as the day i did my best to "let Sarah know"...that I'll never forget her but life moves on.




................Always...........
<3   krta rip 6.21.11  <3

----------


## brasi

And the sunset:

----------


## pretty40

beatiful Brasi... in our own time.....

----------


## gerryg123

good stuff brasi .....

----------


## jeannieb

Thanks for sharing Brasi. I don't know what else to say but, thanks. You about have me in tears.

----------


## irieworld

such a thoughtful report and what a day. Thank you for sharing it with us. Sending you hugs and irie vibes.

----------


## irie luv

Looks like you had some good soulfood today, with that beautiful sunset and relaxing day on the beach. I liked seeing the different stages of the sunset...that was great thank you(it's one of the things I miss most about Jamaica). Sounds like a very productive day for you mentally. Glad you had a wonderful day  :Smile:

----------


## sandy-girl

Nice Brasi. Sending hugs and light your way. Sometimes it's good to be still just like you''re doing today.

----------


## Clarity

Beautiful, Brasi... it  sounds like the perfect day of reflection and soul searching.. 
I'm so sorry for the loss you've been through. 
You're going to come out stronger on the other end. 
Jamaica is really a healing place, I know this from my own experiences there
Thank you for sharing your pictures and words.
 It really touched me..
I'm also sending hugs and good vibes your way.

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

I heard every thing you said.
Go get 'em Tiger.

Respect!

----------


## jan24

Thoughts and prayers being sent your way.  It is time to heal the soul.  Enjoy the rest of your reach.

----------


## brasi

Good morning all! I'm having ackee and saltfish for breakfast today...in the country so this will be the realest of real Jamaican experiences. Pic later!

I plan on being at the bus crawl today; if anyone can let the operators know I'll be in the West End at Sunset of the Cliffs that be great...I may just pop up to Seastar around 2pm I understand that is where the Mighty Californian is being picked up...

For some reason, I was not myself most of the time I was in Negril...can't pin it down...I LOVE the place so it wasn;t that. I think I just sped into the party scene like a crazy man and never slowed down enough to realize i was actually on vacation...lol

I have gotten a LITTLE backlash for "saying too much" on here. My answer to that is don't read. I consider a lot of boardies I haven't even met yet as friends...and this place is ful of people of like mind. I think it's the perfect place to do a trip report about a person I loved so much...a pic of us...thanks for all your support my friends.



ON to Negril. Reflection over. I'm fat. Let's party.  SEE YOU ON THE BUS!!!!!!

----------


## poolguywindsor

I believe I missed something I did not catch what happened, I was thought she packed up and left, if I posted any thing inapropriate any where please disregard. This is a whole different situation.

----------


## gluecipher

You have a blues album in there trying to get out... lets jam!

----------


## Seveen

i'm glad you got away to belmont to relax - sometimes too much of a good thing is too much :-)

the trip with your sons will be an entirely different trip - there was so much about jamaica that my child turned me onto - there was a totally new "approach" when i traveled with him - i got to see jamaica through the eyes of a child - and it was/is glorious

----------


## gerryg123

ya mon, just confirmed the bus .... 2 p.m. at Seastar Inn .....

----------


## Lola

Muzikdoc this was so beautiful:  "your Sarah left this place with love in her heart for you...thats your to keep forever.."

----------


## Angel

Lola wrong person it is brasi not muzicdoc

----------


## Angel

brasi you have not told too much. If saying somethings give you peace then that is a good thing. Enjoy your bar hopping today.

----------


## irie luv

Thanks for sharing Brasi. You, Gerry, Rum and several others have now made me want to post my "divorce party trip report" for my future reach which is in less than 60 days. I am already prepared for backlash,lol, because it may be a little riskay or at times not lady like , as I do have "Gerry" tendencies, lol. But all in all I am sure it will be entertaining especially since I will give a lil background so folks can feel where I am coming from. I said to my self, what the hell, I dont have anything to loose, I am nothing but a name on a message board so I can tell it all!

----------


## booger

> Thanks for sharing Brasi. You, Gerry, Rum and several others have now made me want to post my "divorce party trip report" for my future reach which is in less than 60 days. I am already prepared for backlash,lol, because it may be a little riskay or at times not lady like , as I do have "Gerry" tendencies, lol. But all in all I am sure it will be entertaining especially since I will give a lil background so folks can feel where I am coming from. I said to my self, what the hell, I dont have anything to loose, I am nothing but a name on a message board so I can tell it all!


Do it!

----------


## justchuck

Thanks for sharing your experiences Brasi.  Sometimes we need to be still and reflect, and let go in our own way.

----------


## Lola

~Angel ~ it was Muzikdoc who posted that phrase, to Brasi.

----------


## Schuttzie

What a lovely photo of you both!

----------


## irieworld

brasi, whagwan? Are you still in Negril--all irie? Missing hearing from you.

----------


## brasi

Brasi Trip Report
Day Whatever, LOL


...hey allllllllllllllllllllllll.............wild partying in the West End...A great little hotel here at Sunset on the Cliffs...Sips n Bites...I dropped off the grid for a bit...but:

*HERE'S THE PITCH*....Brasi swings...ohhh he got ALL of that one...it's deep...going...going...oh that could br...could be...it ISSSSSS....it's OUTTA HERE...Brasi with the home run!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So much to tell.   :Cool: 

Gosh oh gosh. Quiet reflecting was shattered by the din of clanging Red Stripe bottls...and I may have a budding new American-Jamaican friendship...omg...so much can haoppen so fast here...not gonna waste my last 33 awake hours sitting here posting but believe me...hot date tonite with a friend of a friend....lol

----------


## irieworld

enjoy your hot date Brasi! and nah don't waste time on us, just enjoy. Nothing like a hot date to yank you right out of despondency!

----------


## marley9808

> ...and I may have a budding new American-Jamaican friendship..


See! I told ya!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

You go, boy!

----------


## BCBud

lawd  ....   he is DANGEROUS

Have fun Brasi - in case you need some romantic music in the bankground clink on this link:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5s5z...f=results_main

----------


## BCBud

:Big Grin:

----------


## Patty Sather

:EEK!:

----------


## Patty Sather

:Big Grin:

----------


## justchuck

aha . . . and the drama lives on !  Enjoy!

----------


## brasi

The above pics are from various spots in town since Wednesday...tonight  am meeting a friend of a friend (hopefully) to chill out. The accommodation pics are from Sunset on the Cliffs, the Roundabout is in there, then a pic of my lunch today at Sips n Bites right next to Sunset,OXTAIL!

I just had a great dinner and conversation with some of the staff here at Sunset. I really booked this hotel as a "second" option but man oh man. It's cool. The view you see is right off of my balcony. Wow.

I am really hoping this "meet up" works tonight, looking fwd to enjoying my last night out...somewhere...somewhere dark and with dark beers and chicken. Yeh...

I also realized just now I blew off my friends Tom and Isabelle from Canada yesterday...damn.

Saw the mighty Californian. He is ramping up for another crazy f-reakin night in Siiinnnnn City.

Hope to hit Xtabi tomorrow for my photo hoot. Not shoot. HOOT. Me getting my picture taken is just that.

Maybe I'll bump into "that rum-pole guy" Gerry has been telling me about...

----------


## Manda81

Meet up to "chill out" after 11pm LMAO  We call that something else us Canadiananananans lol

----------


## sandman66

I see you spent some time at Country Country, one of my all time favorite beach spots.

----------


## rastagal

I thought the same thing on my last trip....it's crazy how one minute your life is heading in one direction, then all of a sudden BAM! you meet one random person then all of a sudden there are so many different routes.  

Enjoying your report!

----------


## TiCtOc

Enjoying the report brasi I cannot wait to get my own internet connection back up and running to catch up with you all properly,We know you miss your lady but Jamaica is a good healer and I see you are doing a bit of lady chilling lol so hopefully you can start a new chapter, it does not mean the old one ever gets left behind or forgotten it's just a new phase, have fun don't do anything I wouldn't do LOL

----------


## RockRobster

> Enjoying the report brasi I cannot wait to get my own internet connection back up and running to catch up with you all properly,We know you miss your lady but Jamaica is a good healer and I see you are doing a bit of lady chilling lol so hopefully you can start a new chapter, it does not mean the old one ever gets left behind or forgotten it's just a new phase, have fun don't do anything I wouldn't do LOL


Oh Tic, wouldn't Brasi be safer if he didn't do anything you WOULD do? If he did something you wouldn't do, I think he'd be in the Gleaner!!! LOL!!! Love ya Tic! 

Can't wait for your in-country wrap-up! Say "HI!" to the Saint!

----------


## Maryann

Wow!  Love the first photo.  What a great view!

----------


## TiCtOc

> Oh Tic, wouldn't Brasi be safer if he didn't do anything you WOULD do? If he did something you wouldn't do, I think he'd be in the Gleaner!!! LOL!!! Love ya Tic! 
> 
> Can't wait for your in-country wrap-up! Say "HI!" to the Saint!


sinner or saint lol devil in good disguise 99 percent of times lol

----------


## TiCtOc

> Thanks for sharing Brasi. You, Gerry, Rum and several others have now made me want to post my "divorce party trip report" for my future reach which is in less than 60 days. I am already prepared for backlash,lol, because it may be a little riskay or at times not lady like , as I do have "Gerry" tendencies, lol. But all in all I am sure it will be entertaining especially since I will give a lil background so folks can feel where I am coming from. I said to my self, what the hell, I dont have anything to loose, I am nothing but a name on a message board so I can tell it all!



I soooo need to start adding divorce parties to my event planning lol this will be fun have a fabulous time

----------


## brasi

I am back in the states but boy do I have a lot left to share....

My last few hours of the trip were insane.

I chilled with a new friend...of a friend..."T" at Sunset on the Cliffs...rode a scooter around Negril, and spent some time in Red Ground playing dominoes...pic below. I stopped in a random bar and the ladies there offered to show me how to play. I lost badly. LOL

I said goodbye to Randy at Seastar....stopped by Jam Can and said goodbye...and started planning my next trip...

Tomorrow I will post a first installment of "Brasi Lost in Negril" an after hours video compilation filmed over the course of a few hours...

And still to come...the music video I filmed over the course of my 12-days in the most beautiful country in the world: Jamaica!

----------


## justchuck

Its always a sign that you had a great trip when you already planning the next adventure!  Looking forward to the videos.

----------


## marley9808

Ooooh I can't wait!

----------


## brasi

BRASI: Lost in Negril Part 1. 
When the stocky NYer spends all of his money drinking at Alfred's he is forced to walk to the dark beach at night...does he survive?

----------


## brasi

BRASI: Lost in Negril Part 2   
Our intrepid chubby friend walks further only to discover he has reached the halfway point...and has very little cash to his name.

----------


## gerryg123

I, for one, hope you make it back ..... good stuff brazzzz

----------


## brasi

BRASI: Lost in Negril Part 3
The ramble continues. Is he truly as close to home as he thinks?

----------


## Patty Sather

I love!love!love the videos BRASI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Cool:

----------


## brasi

haha  Parts 4 and 5 tomorrrooooowwww

----------


## Seveen

talking to yourself probably kept the other nuts away - lol

----------


## Patty Sather

:EEK!:

----------


## Lady Jane

Sooooo  cool videos. Love them

----------


## irieworld

nice Brasi! You were actually sounding pretty sober and sensical considering a late night drinking. Crazy how dark it was--so no one hailed you up?

----------


## brasi

Thanks all! I had fun making these LOL.

...I was kind of mis-speaking btw...I knew I could get a cab for $100J or so from the roundabout...or beg a guy to give me a ride and pay him tomorrow...

But what fun is that? So I walked and walked and walked...the beach walk, from Alfred's...is pretty hefty stroll late at night, boozed up...LOL...I THINK I got a ride from around the German Bar to Sunset...

...and I stopped off near American Pie to watch the show from the road and smoke a cigaratte with a guy I knew who was chilling on the sea wall...LOL.

Here's BRASI: Lost in Negril Part 4:

----------


## brasi

And Part 5:



Once more: I did not walk all the way to Sunset on the Cliffs...but I knew I had to get to the roundabout or West End...to get a ride...

TOMORROW: Pics of the BUS CRAWL on 1/11/12

*SOON COME:* Pictures of Sunset on the Cliffs and my afternoon in the sea, the ALL NEW music video for a song I wrote called "Jamaica," the story of Black Champagne and Red Ground, and chilling with my friend "T"!

----------


## Vince

GREAT report!

----------


## brasi

January 2012 Brasi Trip Report # 14
A Lunch Break Conversation/Interlude with a Bartender in Negril

One of the most obvious differences between Jamaica and where I live is the blatant sexuality and interplay between men and women in Jamaica, both foreign and yardis alike. A lot of this, in my opinion, is due to the benefits "hooking up" represent for both sides. But also, I believe that in Jamaica things are much more open and honest. From hookers to regular women looking for some companionship...it seems what is said is what is meant. There is not a lot of beating around the bush.

The following conversation only represents one opinion, but it is a discussion I had with a young Jamaican woman, age 28, who just so happens to be married to a guy that lives near me here in the States and who is 42 years old.

After discovering this coincidence, I asked her how she met her husband (she was working at Riu. She is in Jamaica to care for her mother but will be returning to the US soon, she says). She said a few things that I think may be part of the social structure in Jamaica...she seemed to be pretty convicted. Again, not my words, and only one person's opinion...

On dating Jamaican men:
"Jamaican women would often rather be single. We call some of the guys "dirty 5$^^&'s" becuase they will call, tell you to call back so they don't use their minutes. They will ***** and chew about paying for this or that. Many women would much rather be single than date a Jamaican man. And many would rather wait and hope to find a guy from the US or England, maybe Canada, whateer the case, to date because it is seen as a much better situation. Jamaican women want to be independent, or have help in life. They don't want to support a man."

On kissing and public displays of affection:
"There is a thing. Jamaican women often assume that men will have bad breath. So, many prefer not to kiss."

On living in Jamaica, then the US:
"Oh, it was so much faster than here. I was lost a little bit. I came back here and was telling all my friends about how fast it was and they really didn't believe me."

On assumptions when a white man and a black woman are seen together in Jamaica:
"Most of the time it is no problem, unless a girl is known. If she is known then maybe the men on the street will make fun. But lots of times people will be glad, glad that maybe she has a chance at a better life. When I met my husband we took it slow and courted for two years on the phone and during his visits. Soon everyone I knew saw him as the person he was and not the American guy with a lot of money."

#30#


I was eating my lunch at work and remembered this talk. Cool stuff IMHO.

----------


## countryman

Thank you for your reporting Brasi. I have enjoyed it very much.
 The videos were great and it was so nice to be able to put a voice with your face. 
Looking forward to more!

----------


## HuskerJohn

Thanks Brasi!  I've follow whole report.  Very interesting insight into the Jamaican Women's view on tings.

----------


## Clarity

I've been enjoying your whole trip report. I really liked the entry about the Jamaican woman's perspective and enjoyed the videos :Smile: 

I'm Looking forward to your music video!

P.S. So wait ...it's "Bras-eye" and not "Bras-ee" ?- I always imagined it being pronounced the other way around. haha - good to know! :Big Grin:

----------


## marley9808

> P.S. So wait ...it's "Bras-eye" and not "Bras-ee" ?- I always imagined it being pronounced the other way around. haha - good to know!


HA! That is Exactly what I said when I heard him say it in the video....I was like hmmmmm oh! When I have read it or said it in my head I had always said brasee, so I too, am glad I now have the correct pronunciation!
Does it mean something? Brasi?

----------


## gerryg123

I found he answers to Bra ZEE ....

----------


## brasi

Brasi Chillin' in Belmond (I find it spelled two different ways...) 

Turn the sound up. Woooosh...woooshh...wooosh...

My nickname comes from Livingston "Rasi" Bramble...pron. "Raz-eye"... a Haitian boxer...AND Luca Brasi..."Bra-see"...of the Godfather.

Depends on where ya met me, I guess. Longtime screen name, and a band nickname...as one of my bands was named after the boxer. The band I am in now is named Flakjacket, which according to legend Luca was wearing when his throat was slit...that Flakjacket didn't do him much good. LOL

Long story, see? But either pronunciation works for me...thanks for checking these vids out!

I LOVE my iPhone.

----------


## rastagal

Great videos!  I had to laugh reading the conversation you had with the girl.  I didn't realize the kissing thing was an issue  :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty Sather

:Cool:  Good job BRASI , I love the videos ..you should be a reporter .... :Wink:

----------


## brasi

...in my past life I *was* a reporter, then the Managing Editor for a five newspaper "newsgroup." Rarely saw my sons.  Money sucked. Then I decided I like to eat every day, and work a somewhat normal schedule, so I switched over to public relations. 

My latest opportunity has me working as a graphic artist---using "skills" (if you call them that) I learned by doing band stuff over the years--- for the state government. Mweh. As a single full-time Dad, it pays the bills.

These reports put my favorite "skills" (again, if you call them that) to use... maybe helping others enjoy Jamaica ...  or learn a little by watching me do stupid things or talk to people that know. I'm by no means any kind of expert on anything Jamaican.

I appreciate all your comments and I'm glad you dig the report!

...within a few years I hope to be "reporting" MUCH more often with my feet on the ground in Jamaica.

----------


## papamark

great stuff Brasi...needed that whoosh whoosh for sure...thanks mon

----------


## Aimbri

All good Brasi.. Thanks.

----------


## justchuck

Thanks for a fun report!

----------


## brasi

Brasi Trip Report #15
West End Cliff Spot

As it turns out, due to last minute issues I'm still dealing with, I wouldn't stay at Sunset on the Cliffs again, and I'll leave it at that. That said, it IS a beautiful property, and I had a lot of fun with the staff and a great time hanging around the ocean on my last couple days there. The best day there, by far, was the half day I spent chilling with my friend "T" who I was introduced to through a Jamaican friend.

T lives in Negril but doesn't work in the tourist area. In fact she's had a a hard time making ends meet because the little bar she was working at closed just a little while back.

After lunch we sat and talked about Vybz Kartel---she's *!!!Gaza!!!*---I found out that I really liked her as a person. What i thought would be just a quick blind date set up by a "meddling" Jamaican friend turned into a cool new friendship...and in fact, at least on my end, there was a tinge of romance...I wished I met her earlier in my vacation!

I'm glad we chilled. She took a few pictures of me I wouldn't have otherwise. She had to do some family stuff the whole night and took off around 2 pm on my third-to-last day; I ended up napping, then getting dinner at my hotel. It ROCKED. Curry shrimp. Sooooo great. I took a picture of the chef, BIG, after because the meal rocked...and bought him a Dragon.

After dinner I sat at the bar wondering what I was going to do on this wide open night...hoping that I mite get a chance to meet up with T again on the next day...she said she'd text...but I was quite honestly feeling lucky that I was able to meet someone so down-to-earth and cool even for a one time hang out...a lady with similar tastes in music...I was also feeling a little guilty because it was the first time in MONTHS I'd "felt" anything physical going deeper, one-on-one...like...if T had just looked up at me that one time...I would have kissed her and hoped she was into it...and taken the slap if not. LOL.

Ah. Stop being a wimp Brasi. Better to not think at all than to think about this stuff. Another Red Stripe please?! And then I met the bartender who had seen me with T...and had the convo about kissing...LOL...and Jamaican women's views on white dudes like me... :Embarrassment: ...the convo I posted above.

Then at around 10...T texted...could we meet up late night for a Q somewhere?...later?....life has a funny way of making me smile just when I think there aren't any smiles left.

(*Note*: The pic is of T. But her face is not included because I am not privy to all the details of her life. She said it was ok to post her pic but I'm the last person who wants to make it difficult for her to find employment, or otherwise make her life more challenging than it is already).

----------


## Finny

> And Part 5:
> ...the ALL NEW music video for a song I wrote called "Jamaica," the story of Black Champagne and Red Ground, and chilling with my friend "T"!


Looking forward to it!

----------


## countryman

(Note: The pic is of T. But her face is not included because I am not privy to all the details of her life. She said it was ok to post her pic but I'm the last person who wants to make it difficult for her to find employment, or otherwise make her life more challenging than it is already).

Now that is Respect.

----------


## Patty Sather

> (Note: The pic is of T. But her face is not included because I am not privy to all the details of her life. She said it was ok to post her pic but I'm the last person who wants to make it difficult for her to find employment, or otherwise make her life more challenging than it is already).
> 
> Now that is Respect.


I tell you "He Is just a class act !!!!!! :Cool:

----------


## Vince

^^^^^^Agreed!!!!!-Brasi found light at the end of the tunnel!!!!! :Big Grin: -Congrads on the freindship!!!!~Much Respect to ya~!!

----------


## brasi

Here is the video for the recording of a song I wrote with my band SEVEN....it's called JAMAICA. I wote the lyrics on the beach in Negril a few trips back. It's rock reggae, backbeat...kind of a fusion style.

All the video was shot during my trip in January 2012 on my iPhone. I edited it with Windows Live Movie Maker. You almost surely have it have it on your PC. Try it. It's fun.  (:

I feel it necessary to say that although I mention Roots Bamboo, I never took footage there. I set out to do so but was drunk and accidentally got dropped off at Alfred's. hahahahaah

The other live band footage is from the Jam Can Bar in the West End and Seastar.

The video is random, it does not tell a story, but...it tells the story of my trip...Negril, Belmond...and it is original. Some shots are too long, but hey....it is a reflection of my trip...LOOSEY GOOSEY...fun.

ENJOY!  

_
(This band is currently on hiatus...this song is from our first album, we did a few years ago...but we hope to record more songs someday.)_

----------


## NEGRILJAIL

Very cool Braz Eye ... A neat way to create a lifelong memory indeed .. soon come !!

----------


## booger

Nice video Brasi! You had me laughing, intrigued by the sights, and reminded of a bar I stopped at somewhere on the way back from the Pelican Bar. It was the one behind the gates right around 2:05. Where is this place? I was feeling pretty good by the time we got there, so I can't remember for the life of me where it's at. Also, I dug the ending with the people talking and the shots you closed it out with. Great work for an Iphone and a little editing.

----------


## Lady Jane

LOVE the Dr. Hook ending of your song. ♥

----------


## brasi

Booger: it's Leroy's...I had a couple Stripes there...nice bartenders LOL   It is in Belmond a short walk from where I stayed!

----------


## booger

> Booger: it's Leroy's...I had a couple Stripes there...nice bartenders LOL   It is in Belmond a short walk from where I stayed!


We had a couple beers there too and I liked the vibe of the place. Bathrooms were clean too and the view is bad ass. thank for sharing.

----------


## pretty40

Brasi thanks for sharing. So when does your show air on the travel channel? lol Great story telling.....

----------


## sandy-girl

> (*Note*: The pic is of T. But her face is not included because I am not privy to all the details of her life. She said it was ok to post her pic but I'm the last person who wants to make it difficult for her to find employment, or otherwise make her life more challenging than it is already).


RESPECT!! RESPECT!!!!! I love your song, 'Jamaica'.  I hope I get to meet you one day and no I do not give you permission to post my pic. LOL!  :EEK!:

----------


## marley9808

Loved it!
Loved the song, loved the video, excellent job
My favorite was also the ending and the talking and the sites zooming by out the window
and that one beach shot towards the end where you showed your feet in the water and then circled around, that view was beautiful!

Perfect!

----------


## Aimbri

Very nice Brasi...

----------


## Crusher

The only thing I don't like about this report is that you aren't going to be around Negril when we roll into town. Super Read and the music video was awesome.

----------


## Vince

perfect video!!!!!!!-Glad everything turned out better for ya!!!~You went down for a while and you leaped back up with a "T" :Big Grin: ~Perfect report!!~Much Respect to ya Brasi!!!!! :Cool:

----------


## gerryg123

great video Brazzzz

----------


## Maryann

EXCELLENT song/video, Brasi!

----------


## Guirigay

Brudda, you make me smile... Great trip report. You're vibe is straight up! Will remember to take my iPhone charger. Was sorta thinking "well, no service", hadn't really thought about it as my portable personal trip documentation assistant. Oh, yeah, and flashlight!  :Smile:

----------


## fjblair

Dude that is a great video and trip report. Inspiration for our trip that begins on Monday!

----------


## brasi

Brasi January 2012 Trip Report #15
My Brush with Obeah and the Occult

*Obeah* _(sometimes spelled Obi, Obea or Obia) is a term used in the West Indies to refer to folk magic, sorcery, and religious practices derived from West African, and specifically Igbo origin.[1] Obeah is similar to other African derived religions including Palo, Voodoo, Santera, rootwork, and most of all hoodoo. Obeah is practiced in Suriname, Jamaica, Trinidad and Tobago, Dominica, Guyana, Barbados, Grenada, Belize and other Caribbean countries.[2]_

I’ve been waiting a while to decide whether or not to post this. I don’t want to be thought of as crazy. I don’t want to be thought of as disrespectful to either Jamaica or my ex-fiancee…who passed away last June 21.

But awhile back on this board I saw a post about Obeah…or, in loose terms, Jamaica's (and other West Indies islands) version of voodoo. It got me thinking and I arrived in Jamaica prepared to execute a plan if I got the nuts up to do it. Turns out, I *was* nuts enough.

It is up to you whether or not to believe this account, or trust in my perception of what happened on the night of January 6, 2012. But this is my honest version of events that may or may not have been wise of me to invite onto myself.

...........................

I’d been drinking heavily in anticipation of what I was going to do. A few Q’s, Red Stripes, lots of smoking. I got back to the room, checking the time…deciding if I was actually going to implement my plan…and sat at the computer and began looking back at pictures of me and “Sarah.” I went to my suitcase and made sure I still had the item I had brought with me…and decided I was going to go through with the plan I’d set up yesterday. I love her so much. I wanted to say goodbye properly.

It was 2:30 am. I left the room quietly, carrying the item. I tiptoed so as not to wake my neighbors. I had the gate opened, and walked down Seastar Lane in the dark. The West End was quiet, quiet…as the darkest hour approached…3 a.m.

Twenty minutes later, I found the woman where she said she’d be. She was wearing a red dress and her little chair was on the dirt floor…right in front of the mirror…right where she’d been sitting the day before, when on a whim I asked about Obeah and where I might find someone to help me speak with a person I had lost and loved so much.

Her eyes were smoky. She said…”you came to the right spot.”

Now, I was back, at the time she’d suggested would be best. 

“Ah, you come,” she said, a whisp of a smile crossing her face. “Give me the dress.”

She took it from me and looked into the mirror. Her eyes immediately focused, and seemed to gaze upon a face…hard to explain…but she seemed to be seeing someone…nodding like “yes..”  “I see, yes..”  “mmmm…”

“Ah, yes…yes,” she said, now looking into the mirror, a smile of sorts now crossing her face that seemed…frankly…evil. She looked down. Nodded at the mirror. Then over at me, and back to the mirror.

“She is here and saying you argued,” she said matter-of-factly. “Right before it happened, you argued.”

I broke into tears. I had not told this woman any details...except that I had lost my girlfriend.

“Stop, I can’t do this,” I said. Tears were running down my face.

“I’m sorry. I can’t handle this, please…”  I started backing out of the hut/building.

Because she was right. We’d had a petty argument a few minutes before I’d found her and just prior to the 911 nitemare. The nitemare that causes me to break into cold sweats. Seeing her face and not being able to do anything for the person that I’d waited for all my life. The nitemare I would do anything to change…anything at all…anything.

We’d made up, and comfortingly the last words I’d said to “Sarah” were “I love you.” But this was more powerful and ill-advised than I’d ever thought it could be. I was scared out of my mind. Then:

“She loved you…” she said, looking into the mirror. “No I do not want your man, lady,” said the woman, sternly looking in the mirror, convincing me she was indeed talking to someone…because she raised her voice, as if yelling back at someone.

“Stop, please,” I said…and I just ran. I ran in between the shacks and through a small path...then up the West End Road as fast as I could, crying, leaving an old dress of Sarah’s behind with a woman I did not know…never to return…and losing any grip on sanity I had that evening…instantly sober…with no one in the world to call or contact at this hour.

When I got back to my room I cried for what might have been hours. Sleep never came and I was glad to see the sun, because then I could get out of my room and see someone without smokey eyes and who’d offer some level of comfort from the storm I’d brought into my world the nite before.

...I told only two people in Jamaica about this while I was still on the island…and now it’s off my chest….

----------


## Maryann

Whoa!  I'm not sure I would have pursued something like that, but I understand why you did, and can see why it scared the hell out of you.  Pretty heavy stuff there.

----------


## Patty Sather

Ohhhhh Brasi..... My heart is in my throat.........

----------


## brasi

It was chilling.

----------


## Schuttzie

I don't know what to say......I'm so sorry for your pain!  My sincere best wishes to get through this and move on your journey.  My thoughts go out to you.  Many blessings to you in your future, Brasi!

----------


## sandy-girl

Scary scene..

----------


## booger

WOW! Good on you Brasi for dealing with your situation. You will find peace soon enough. Our loses in the end help us appreciate life that much more.....

----------


## irieworld

ok you just blew my mind, brother! That is so intense and the way you described it was so evocative. I know about obeah and have had some brushes with it in Jamaica, but never would have seeked it out intentionally--it was more like I stumbled on it. Blessings to you and your lost love--and and prayers for you to be at peace with what happened.

----------


## Jeremy Johnston

Awesome trip report man!

----------


## Marko

great report and really enjoyed the pics......
thanks for sharing!

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## brasi

Brasi Trip Report January 2012 #17?
Parting iPhone Shots...the Best of the Rest

Here are some other cool shots of my trip...I'll be wrapping up my trip report soon. Thanks, all, for reading, and for those of you with a trip planned..ENJOY!  Soon come.

----------


## brasi

And 10 more....

----------


## brasi

Brasi Trip Report January 2012
The End

Well all the planning, anticipation and DOING is over. It’s time to look back on the trip, and see what I learned…first, a few obvious Top 5 lists:
*
 Memorable Times*
1.      Chilling in Belmond and remembering “Sarah”...and Obeah. F that. Done with that stuff. 
2.      Getting back to Negril and seeing familiar faces (as weird as it sounds)
3.      Relaxing at Country Country and later, meeting T
4.      Scooter Day (last day)
5.      Jam Can, Night 3

*Craziest Sights:*
1.      The mighty Californian, a warhorse and a cab. ‘Nuff said.
2.      Mighty Californian throwing many $1000J bills onto the bar at the Jungle to the delight of perhaps 20 hookers, watchers, and passersby
3.      Mighty Californian...add girls, rinse and repeat.
4.      Rambo’s eyes at Seastar when I crashed my scooter (no damage).
5.      A man recruited to be best man OFF OF Seastar Lane 10 minutes before a wedding LOL
*
 Best Meals:*
This list is so difficult. Not one meal I had was bad. But I just named the five most memorable without thinking about it too much.

1.      Stewed Fish, Shades Cottages, Beldmond ($600 J)
2.      Chicken Fingers (w. Francine’s amazing jerk sauce), Seastar Inn, West End
3.      Curried Shrimp, Sunset on the Cliffs, West End
4.      Saturday Night Buffet, Seastar Inn, Westend
5.    (tie)  Crab Cakes/Curry Goat  Bentley’s Crab House, West End (amazing)
5. (tie) Ox Tail at Sips n Bites, West End

I learned that I have a Jamaican soul deep within me somewhere. I say with all due respect that I feel like the island is in my DNA. I used to believe that this was because I could party and be carefree there. But that’s only part of it. Maybe a private Facebook message I sent to a FB friend that I made here on Negril.com can sum it up best:

#
XXXX,

I am so depressed being back. I know I am a white middle class guy from NY. But I feel so at home in Jamaica. People think I am crazy for going alone, for going to Red Ground, Belmont etc. I think they are crazy for staying inside the 'safe' walls of a resort. I can tell you without a doubt that my heart is much happier when I am in Jamaica vs anywhere else.

I guess I love Jamaica because I don't feel judged. I don't feel chubby. I don't feel like I need to explain myself or pretend that I like something I do not. I dress as I wish. I can stop in almost any new place and make a friend. So much here in NY is based on how I look, what I do, my past, my status as a guy in a band...etc.

After nine trips I know the pitfalls, too. I know that "friends" in Jamaica almost always means a beneficial relationship of some kind...but I also know there are true friendships to be found.

I am trying to plan another trip in XXXXX, to stay sane…on this trip I realized that visiting is never going to be enough. Someday I will be at least a part-time Jamaican resident. My BEST times this trip were away from the tourist stuff…

It's a pleasure talking to you! Thanks for the chance to vent. LOL
#

This trip, I realized that my best friends…truth be told…are ones I’ve made through the love of Jamaica…through this common thread, a knowledge and awareness of the depth that such a magical place can create in all of us...uniting people from all over the world. Lots of that is thanks to Negril.com…and the community we’re lucky to have here.

 So, my friends…that’s a wrap. Thanks for reading!

It’s  time to start planning my NEXT reach.

Brasi

----------


## Sweetness

WOW Braz-eye.....you wet up my eyes (not hard to do lol).  What a touching truthful recap.  I feel ya.

----------


## gerryg123

great stuff Brasi .... I can relate to a lot of what you say .... Also, had a GREAT time hangin' with you my friend .... And don't be fooled everyone: Brazz is the one who brings out the CRAZINESS in ME, ha ha .... All the best my friend ...

----------


## Maryann

Excellent, Brasi!  Loved your trip report!  TOTALLY get your description about Jamaica being part of your soul.  I feel that way too.  I think going there to heal (twice) maybe had a profound impact on the way I feel, but no doubt it's also because of the wonderful people, vibe, music, food, and that beautiful blue water.  Hope it was a healing experience for you and you were able to more come to terms with Sarah's passing.  Blessings!

----------


## Patty Sather

Basi....you have one more thing to pull off.......your not done yet darling.. :Big Grin:  .... But ill be still..and let you work your magic........ :Cool:

----------


## Lady Jane

Brassi, thanks so much for sharing all your fun and festivities with us. I really enjoyed every bit of your report.
Can't wait for you to get back there! I will dip my toes in the sea for you in March

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Cheers Brasi!

I was counting on meeting you.
Hopefully you'll see (in my trip report) how we may have missed each other.

Until that time. . .

----------


## justchuck

From start to finish your report has been a delight to read.  Thanks for sharing your adventures, I can certainly relate to much of what you said.

----------


## MoFromMonroe

My first trip to Negril was a "healing" trip and I continue the healing twice a year. Loved your report and I'm sorry to see it end.

----------


## sunray

Like the guy from California says, "Ya Mon!"

----------


## Lovechild

absolutely loved your trip report...best wishes

----------


## negrilbay

I get what your saying about Jamaica, you meet people so easy in Negril, and when you come back home everyone is so stiff, I think thats why so many of us return to get a warm fix and be open and free to be me.  Great Report hate to see it end   Good One!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ktans

Wonderful, Brasi, wonderful.....
 I just recently returned to Negril.com in anticipation for our soon come visit..... I should just cancel my cable TV since the only thing I've tuned into as of late is this forum.....

Eagerly awaiting the filling of my soul in Negril.....

----------


## brasi

It's been really cool to take a shot at "reporting" back to you guys. I could keep posting stories from the trip, but I feel like the never-ending trip report approach can dilute the good stuff...

Don't get me wrong, I like jerk chicken and Three Dives, and I love going to the Jungle...but others have covered those experiences...

I hope you all have great reaches! I hope you all get a chance to be as affected by Jamaica as I am. 

The more I go...the more I want to go.

Brasi

----------


## Kahuna3

Right on Brasi!
I got the bug about 30 years ago - and I'm still smitten.
I've found Negril to be a beguiling Mistress, treat her right and you'll reap the rewards - 
abuse her - and she'll bite you in the ass.

----------


## Lola

Brasi, I don't believe there are coincidences.  Whatever was going on that night with you, Sarah and the O-lady, there is still information for you to harvest.  The lady is not important, except for showing you that YOU and Sarah can connect by non-physical means too.  (If you want,) think about the question(s) or intentions that were on your mind that day.  If you didn't get answers, did you at least get more clear on the questions that are at the core of the matter, the questions that relate to your life?  

I would bet that there were 'coincidences' to your meeting Sarah originally, and that you filled/fulfilled some important things for each other in your time together...if you look outward on your life from now, take a really long view perhaps, at the ideas that are coming in to your life as a result of your experiences with Sarah, and more exposure to the earthy and spiritual vibes in Jamaica...  How are you better equipped to live your life?  I mean, everything builds like this, not just romantic relationships.  What was Sarah's purpose in showing up in your life?  Can you imagine ways that you helped her fulfill her purpose?  An argument is an intersection - pausing to remember the planned route as well as alternate possibilities, directions are chosen - some things ARE going to change, maybe one or both of you needed a shake-up, etc. (there are lessons for both of you in what transpired).  There are no coincidences; just meditate on finding a purpose for everything and you will understand more and more.  Don't feel no way about that last argument, except to study and appreciate it as part of a much bigger picture of your life.  

♥☺♥☺ Lola

----------


## brasi

The first night I ever spoke with Sarah was for about 5 seconds, online. A week later, after I'd essentially forgotten talking to her, she contacted me again through an IM on a social networking site.

Immediately, when I saw her picture, I was aware she was a lot younger than me...ended up to be by 18 years...and gorgeous. But I decided I could be "just friends" with her and there was a LOT to talk about. Football. Divorce, and the our common belief that the DNA lottery is a double-edge sword. She hated being so gorgeous because she said no one gave a sh*t about what she EVER *said*. She started falling for me because I "had never mentioned that she was pretty." Most guys she said just wanted to get in her pants. 

Believe me, I noticed she was pretty. But I too have an issue with the blessed ones who take advantage of good looks to get away with being mediocre at other things. A rock writer once said about my band---"Flakjacket isn't good looking enough to make it. But if they were as good looking as their songs sound they'd be famous..."  True. But it sucks.

A month after we started talking, we went to see Marc Cohn at a really intimate theater near me. Unplanned romantic kind of thing...that night, we started being honest about wanting to be together despite what anyone would think about our age difference (39-22). A week later...she showed up at my band's show unannounced, and on the ride home asked if I wanted a girlfriend...and if so, could she be it? It was cute and defines her personality. 

As beautiful as she was, she loved ME, a somewhat overweight, not-cute old dude...and she didn't give a flying crap about the band or any of the dumb stuff (bands, good job nice home, etc). Usually the fact that I am really nice guy is meaningless when you are honest with the way a lot of women pick guys.  To Sarah the nice guy part was the most important thing about me, the guts of me. 

My marriage---which had ended three years previous to us meeting---was probably the worst emotional/physical relationship possible...so Sarah was a breath of fresh air. Just...felt RIGHT. Holding hands was amazing. I could be just me, and she loved that.

What she taught me was that love can come out of the weirdest places. She taught me that things are not always as they appear. She taught me that love is unconditional. She had a myriad of health issues, deep ones, a disorder that she just could not overcome. She was a fighter. But she lost...and so did I.

My biggest wish is that somehow someway I could have done more. For 18 months that I knew her...I was a caretaker, financial backer, taxi service, bank account, lover, best friend. It was HARD. But I would take it all back in a second, and do it all again. Because she loved me and I felt that almost every minute we were together...I was deeply in love and still am. We were going to shock the world and move in together in August...she passed away in June. WE were going to Jamaica in January, and we might have done something crazy and gotten married. But we knew that's where we'd eventually do it, someday.

Our last argument was about her not wanting to go anywhere that morning. She was tired. I had obligations. Without getting into it, I realize now that she was already "in trouble" right before I went outside...it was coming...I came back in 20 minutes later and found her..................................if I had just stayed inside...and been able to call 911 sooner...................

I know I fulfilled one thing for her. I loved her. I never pushed her away like so many others had. I always forgave her. I always pulled her closer when she felt she had made a mistake. When she was feeling low I told her I loved her and we'd do it together. When she slipped up, I'd put her to bed and make sure she was ok....it made for many sleepless nights.

I don't know if the Obeah woman was legitimate. I don't KNOW anything; I am surprised I pursued that because I am typically agnostic and sit on the fence...spiritual...but certainly not extremely religious...a believer that science is at least CLOSER to the truth.

I am left alone...and sometimes...I wish I'd never met Sarah if only because now that I've had a true love I realize how nearly impossible it is to find. Sometimes...and this is when I get saddest...I can't remember what her voice sounded like. All the pictures I have are never enough...I miss her like crazy...it's getting better...but...it still is a deep deep pain.

Thanks for your words. I am very sorry if this kind of thing turns people off, and I realize it has little to do with Negril. But it helps...so, everyone that has said kind things to me, or PM'd me...I mean it when I say I appreciate it from the bottom of my heart.

----------


## Van

I can relate my wife 10 years younger died suddenly from a brain aneurism  Sept. 2010 it really hasn't gotten much better.  This song by Spragga Benz, Stay the Same, really 
expresses how I feel.

----------


## Lola

"...now that I've had a true love I realize how nearly impossible it is to find."

Wrong-o sweetie, turn those binoculars around ~ now that you've had true love you know it is POSSIBLE and you have already proven your ability to find it!  Was she one in a million?  Then there are at least 81,000,000 more possible loves for you in the world, 300-400 right in the USA, at least 3 in Jamaica...  

There's a commercial or billboard I've seen recently, don't recall if it is in the US or JA, but it portrays  'Impossible' = Im Possible

O-lady probably just made a lucky guess on the argument, it comes up a lot in relationships.  But YOU are the one finding your way through all of this, you are the one seeking peace.  Its your journey and she played the part you wanted her for.  

I think its all very cool, enjoy the ride!

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Brasi,
I was talking about you one day at Seastar.
GerryG had been there so I'm guessing the subject of boardies came up.
I mentioned Brasi to one of the bartenders and he said you're real name was Alex.

I think you have a lot of friends here.
If you need to express these things, express them.
People who care are ready to listen.
We can't fix anything but we can listen . . . _sometimes_ that helps.

As Little Feat once said:
". . . fool that I am I'd do it all over again."

----------


## yellowjeep

Lola and Rum -  you guys hit the nail on the head - so eloquently, so honestly and so lovingly...Brasi - take their words to heart - YOU'RE WORTH IT!  You are a wonderful man and love will find you again, I know it!  If I wasn't married, I would meet you in Negril -- and off the beaten path!!

----------


## Clarity

Brasi - I'm so sorry for your loss

As someone that has been through a lot of loss of my own over the past three years. 3 major deaths, including the loss of my brother. I can say that it shakes you to your core and makes you re-examine your entire life. 
You're not the same person afterwards
The changes that occur after tragedies can be positive ones, if you allow them to be.
You don't take a single day or a single person in your life for granted. 
Those things that you said "i'm going to do that _someday_" suddenly becomes *today*.
Kind of like Jamaica was, for me, which is how I found this site in the first place.
As far as opening up about your loss
Alot of us can relate, understand, empathize
It also makes _me_ feel less alone in my own struggles. 
So thank you for sharing your story.
Keep on living life to the fullest and loving and creating and sharing. 
Take it day by day. It will get easier in time.

Hope we see you in Negril in April.
And I love your Jamaica song, it's been stuck in my head for days! :Smile:

----------


## gerryg123

The Jamaica song is GREAT brasi!

----------


## brasi

Thanks to each of you for the support. I'll stop being such a stick in the mud!

Party onnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.

Thanks for liking the song Clarity/Gerry!

VAN: so sorry. I really am...it's so hard to be the same...

----------


## Fred Stripe

*Some folks talk about the great time when I retire,,,,OHHH so great,when my body is breaking down at 70 years old.....Some live it for today....Some walk the walk.....I feel the vibe here from those who agree with that theory..When I see the fisherman catching the fish in Negril with a hand line,cooking eating and rinse repeat the next day.......That is the cycle of life......With some Red Stripes & weed in between....*

----------


## Patty Sather

Brasi, 
we have talked and you know how I feel...im such a fan....and these people here are amazing friends..some of us have met and some have not , But I cannot wait to meet every single person here..all great messages..(lola! I just love you and your message , Im such a fan!) and clairity you are such a spirit of kindness and love and it shows in your writting..Brasi you have soo many mothers , sisters, best friends on here your love is endless , and we will all be there to cry with you and laugh with you in celebration...Have a great day doll...pinching your cheek <3

----------


## marley9808

> Brasi, 
> we have talked and you know how I feel...im such a fan....and these people here are amazing friends..some of us have met and some have not , But I cannot wait to meet every single person here..all great messages..(lola! I just love you and your message , Im such a fan!) and clairity you are such a spirit of kindness and love and it shows in your writting..Brasi you have soo many mothers , sisters, best friends on here your love is endless , and we will all be there to cry with you and laugh with you in celebration...Have a great day doll...pinching your cheek <3



Awwww, so very well said Patty!
I agree  :Smile:

----------


## brasi

I hear all of you!

I am so happy I am a part of the board. I have made some great friends here. I spent a lot of time with the Mighty Californian, and I hope to meet many more of you...

...and to those of you that have taken the extra step of sending me nice words...and there are a lot!!!!!!!....it's a testament to the kind of people that chill out here...respect.

Right now, I'm resisting clicking that damn button again...haha...but it's comforting to know I WILL return soon come...and that I have kindred spirits somewhere...whether on the site or on the beach or at the Jungle throwing down mad cash (right Gerry?)

Fred Stripe...great advice!  Live now...and great screen name!

And Booger...if you're reading...YOU are the Mack-daddy Californian. haha HANGBRAIN!

Your friendly, chubby, neighborhood sappy muthafoooo

Brasi

----------


## brasi

Maarley...you are a bad influence. LOL  ENABLER!  jk jk

----------


## marley9808

Yes sir! I do what I can  :Smile:

----------


## sandy-girl

Ah, don''t know what to say.. Loss is unbearable at times, but time helps heal it. It really does, I promise.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Patty Sather

Marley....you are the best.....

----------


## Maryann

Wow!  What Lola said gave me goosebumps!  That's so right on, Lola!  Was kind of surprised to read you are agnostic, Brasi.  You actually 'seem' like a really spiritual person.  I know God is "everywhere," but for some reason, I always feel a strong "presence" in Jamaica.  

I'm sorry about your loss, Brasi.  For me, it has never been true that "time heals all wounds," but it does get better.  Hang in there!

----------


## Manda81

aww thanks for not leaving me out Brasi lol 

The amount of support and sympathy you have recieve does not surprise me the people here are class! I can't wait to meet all of you  :Smile:

----------


## marley9808

> Marley....you are the best.....


Right back at ya pretty lady!  :Smile:

----------

